# Safety issue in KL



## Joy0314

Hi all. I am a girl from China and plan to stay in KL for 30 days. Is it safe to be alone there? or do you have any advice? thanks


----------



## MarketingManMalaysia

Joy0314 said:


> Hi all. I am a girl from China and plan to stay in KL for 30 days. Is it safe to be alone there? or do you have any advice? thanks


This recent thread may be of relevance to you: 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/malaysia-expat-forum/137008-malaysia-safe.html

I don't think Malaysia is particularly dangerous for anyone provided that you are a little cautious in your behaviour...

Women seem to be well respected here. While you do see occasional attacks on women reported in the media there doesn't seem to be more than most other countries.

The usual suggestions for safe traveling apply - Don't flash money around where others can see it - and in particular be careful of your handbag - there has been quite a few 'snatch' incidents by passing motorbikes targeting women.

Just be careful and you should be okay...


----------



## fredcheong

Be careful when you are walking alone along Jalan Bukit Bintang during the night.
There are many tourists there but you still gotta be careful of snatch thieves.
If it's possible, try not to use handbag if you are walking on the street.
Use a small purse instead and keep it in your front pocket.

I guess it's the same advice you get for travelling to any countries.

Are you gonna be staying in KL only or travel around Malaysia?


----------



## Joy0314

*Thanks*

Thanks for both of your advice : ) I was in KL for exchange student and I love KL since then. I am going to stay in KL for at least 30 days to seek internship opportunities here (Charity or company).and see whether I am able to work here after graduation.

I have sent many CVs to the company from Jobstreet and NGOs, but only a few of them revert.

Do you have any advice on seeking internship here? Thanks so much.


----------



## fredcheong

What's your major in your study?


----------



## Joy0314

fredcheong said:


> What's your major in your study?



I study law, but don't like the job related to law. I prefer psychology. Thanks : )


----------



## nethermit

Joy0314 said:


> I study law, but don't like the job related to law. I prefer psychology. Thanks : )


Cool. how will the law you study in Malaysia be recognized in China?

Malaysia is generally safe. You, however, have to do your part to ensure that safety is prolonged. Be wise with who you choose your friends to be.


----------



## Joy0314

Thanks Nethermit


----------



## Taylorhengen

Joy0314 said:


> Hi all. I am a girl from China and plan to stay in KL for 30 days. Is it safe to be alone there? or do you have any advice? thanks



Kuala Lumpur is quite safe. I have been travelling to Malaysia at least once every year since 1999, and have never had a problem.Your experience in Kualalumpur would be very different from the images you have seen on TV.Good food, warm weather, and quite enjoyable.Northern states ( Kelantan) near the Thai border(Hatyai and Yalla) are more Muslim than Kualalumpur. I have been to all these places multiple times without an issue. That said, there have been a few incidents around Yalla. Kuallumpur should be quite safe.


----------



## Nemo.

Average mugging rate for foreigners is twice a year! Crime is growing out of control in KL. Most people I know have been mugged 2-3 times many women having been at snatched more than 3 times. Don't use a handbag or walk around too much. I'm not joking I never walk anywhere nor do locals!


----------



## kmt

Nemo. said:


> Average mugging rate for foreigners is twice a year! Crime is growing out of control in KL. Most people I know have been mugged 2-3 times many women having been at snatched more than 3 times. Don't use a handbag or walk around too much. I'm not joking I never walk anywhere nor do locals!


do u really mean it

if you go out , dont u have to walk , 
if u cant carry bags , i.e. does it mean , they will be snatched away


----------



## lorgnette

Average mugging rate for foreigners is twice a year! Crime is growing out of control in KL. Most people I know have been mugged 2-3 times many women having been at snatched more than 3 times. Don't use a handbag or walk around too much. I'm not joking I never walk anywhere nor do locals!

are you hearing this news from a local? Often, locals dissuade more foreigners from visiting and working in KL, as it is congested.

Generally crimes depend on one's conduct. If you flash your wad of cash in public.....


----------



## lorgnette

Locals walk everywhere esp in Petaling streets for bargains. It is a daily exciting venue esp vendors change shifts and new stuff when you walk back. It is popular and even white caucasians set up store just as many foreigner ply the places so easily find traditionally made goodies and modern merchandise side by side.

Pickpockets happen in almost all cities even London and Paris. Esp in crowds, be careful how you pull money out, remeber to keep phones and wallets close, and you will be fine. 

In case of emergencies, it's 999, and many operators speak English.

Welcome to Malaysia.


----------



## aaronsmith

Joy0314 said:


> Hi all. I am a girl from China and plan to stay in KL for 30 days. Is it safe to be alone there? or do you have any advice? thanks


Well, it depends on the area you stay..based on my experience stayed in KL, women are safe to be alone only they need to be careful on these:
1.careful with their handbags since lots of mugging occur
2.at least 2 people with you when you are walking in the parking lot
3.never park your car in dark area.
4.have a pepper spray
5.never take a taxi with dark mirror


----------



## Moe599

May I ask why not take a taxi with a dark mirror. I will be coming to Malaysia next week for three months? Just curious. 

Moe


----------



## aaronsmith

Moe599 said:


> May I ask why not take a taxi with a dark mirror. I will be coming to Malaysia next week for three months? Just curious.
> 
> Moe


hi there Moe, this is due to there was a rape case n some people got mugged by the taxi driver who used the black mirror..


----------



## Moe599

Hey Aaron

I got you. Thanks for the reply. I'll make sure I watch out. Thanks


----------



## WCN

I dont think its fair to generalize taxi with dark mirror as dangerous. Whilst there are many bad grapes, you are still able to find decent drivers. If you have found an honest and good driver, stick to him. Not only it's safer, it is also good for him/her as honest taxi driver usually gets shortchanged with the current system we have.

And check out Myteksi Application and Swift Limousine & Cab if you are looking for taxis. They are probably the two companies that I heard that regulates and monitors their drivers very strictly.


----------

